# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Food delivery platform Ele.me, China

## Airicist

Article "Takeaway food firm Ele.me enters the drone delivery age, with trials starting on its 65km/hour ‘E7’"
The Chinese start-up claims its new E7 can carry up to six kilos of food and fly as far as 20 kilometres

September 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Ele.me Delivery Robot Completed Takeout Delivery for the First Time"

October 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Are you hungry? Robots will be at hand to deliver Ele.me’s lunch boxes to your desk"
Ele.me is rolling out a food delivery robot in Shanghai to resolve the so-called last mile problem of delivering lunch boxes to customers’ desks.

October 10, 2017

----------

